# 4 month old started peeing inside again.



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

At 4 months they are still learning potty training skills, even if they previously went outside and didn't have accidents for a few weeks. This happened with my little one about that age when he was actively playing with his older sibling and just started going mid-play- he hadn't a clue at all. He had just been outside to potty minutes before. Believe me it gets better soon!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes, it could be a setback with the housebreaking. If he has a few more accidents in the house though I would get a urine sample to the vet to definitely rule out a UTI. When Finn had his UTI he would walk through the house urinating leaving a little water trail. He also jumped up on the couch and urinated. I'd never had a dog wee on the furniture before! I thought these behaviors were unusual since he was pretty much housebroken at that point so I collected a sample and took it to the vet and sure enough he had a UTI.


----------



## kevin1844 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I guess I'm just in it for the long haul. If it becomes a problem then I'll definitely call the vet.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah. We were so smug when Maddie was 'housebroken' at five months. At seven months we discovered she was peeing in a seldom used room in the house. On the carpet, which has since been replaced. :yuck:

We had to go back to watching her every move (and closing that door). Someone here said that they are not housebroken until there are no accidents for two months AND they are eleven months old. 

We have now met that criteria.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Me too thought it was finally over at 4 months then he had an episode at 6 months peed 2 days in a row in the house, I blame myself, he was at the door but I was too busy and he peed right in front of me. Now I let him out when ever he's at the door but I watch him make sure he goes and let him right back in. Has been great ever since.


----------

